# Issue with CableCard Activation on FiOS



## sth2258 (Jan 25, 2018)

I've been on the phone with Verizon two separate times today to try and activate a CableCard. I was told on both occasions (after the tech attempted to activate) that there were issues with activation and I had to call back tomorrow.

Anyone else have the same issue? Is there a some special way to ask them to activate a CableCard?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Keep calling until you get someone who knows how to do it?


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

I recently transferred a FIOS CableCard from a Roamio to a Bolt. I used the over-the-phone automated activation service and it worked perfectly, just as it did when I got the CableCard a few years ago. The phone number is displayed on the CableCard pairing screen that the Tivo displays. Were you unsuccessful doing it that way?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

kpfleming said:


> I used the over-the-phone automated activation service and it worked perfectly, just as it did when I got the CableCard a few years ago. The phone number is displayed on the CableCard pairing screen that the Tivo displays.


 I was on TWC a few years ago and changed over to FIOS. Since then I've upgraded my TiVo's and each time I've used the automated system. It works perfectly and I've never had an issue pairing my cable cards to the TiVo. The other plus side to FIOS is you do not need a Tuning Adapter to get your channels. Try using the number on your pairing screen - call the automated line and use the prompts. I'm not a fan of using that type of technology to do this type of stuff, but after using that once I wouldn't want to pair another card again using a live agent. It's that easy!


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

Are you trying to add a Tuning Adapter at the same time ? I could not get my Bolt to activate on Cox until I eliminated the TA. Without the TA, I am only missing one channel. CW in HD.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

FIOS does not use Tuning Adapters.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've had mixed results with pairing FiOS cable cards. The last two times, I tried using the online chat. First time the chat rep came through and paired the card quickly. The second time, the chat rep told me he was ordering me a replacement card because "something was wrong with it" since he couldn't get it the cable card to pair. I told him no, and then phoned in and was able to speak to a very knowledgeable person who was able to quickly get the card paired. So, it may depend on who you reach.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

Over the years I've found that the best place to get help with Verizon FiOS is through the forum at Verizon Direct forum | DSLReports, ISP Information
The folks there are responsive and knowledgeable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sth2258 said:


> I've been on the phone with Verizon two separate times today to try and activate a CableCard. I was told on both occasions (after the tech attempted to activate) that there were issues with activation and I had to call back tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue? Is there a some special way to ask them to activate a CableCard?


Using phone or chat support for cable card activation can be hit or miss. I've seen it work well and be very quick. And I've also seen it fail miserably. Which is what happened the last time I used it. It was so bad i refuse to use it any more. They messed up everything to the point that I was later told that the cable card was useless. And I wasn't receive any channels except locals. Which happens with any activated FiOS cable card.

Now I just order a new cable card, pick it up from the FiOS store, and use the automated activation. Then once it's working, I return the old card. I don't bother with moving any cards any more. Or dealing with phone or chat. It's made things so much easier for me now.

Of course I have a FiOS store a few minutes from me. If that were not the case I would be screwed.


----------

